# If a guy is trying to get your attention...



## luxotika (Mar 24, 2007)

Tough one to call there.

When he was talking that loud you should have said "That's funny, I don't need my friends to set me up on dates, I do it all on my own."

That would have been funny!


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 24, 2007)

Hmmm... I think it could go either way... Was he looking in your direction when he was talking about his upcoming date? If so, then it could've been to see if he could get a reaction from you. Is this the same guy from a previous thread? Just curious.


----------



## han (Mar 24, 2007)

i duno either.. but if he was trying to get your attention by talking about another girl i would run as fast as i could..


----------



## luxotika (Mar 24, 2007)

Well if he was talking loud enough for everyone to hear, you should have put in your two cents! HAHA:cowboy:


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 24, 2007)

He may be interested in you, or he could only be nice to you.

Regardless, IMO this guy is a player.

If he shows interest in you, then talks about another girls he is/will date, then shows interest in you again, don't hold out that he is looking for more than a date from you.

If he were a gentleman, he wouldn't be bragging about his dates for everyone to hear.


----------



## han (Mar 24, 2007)

dito


----------



## pinkbundles (Mar 24, 2007)

Maybe he was trying to make you jealous? Or get your attention thinking he isn't getting it!


----------



## han (Mar 25, 2007)

i def think cwy1 hit the nail on the head with this one... but you sound like your the one intrested in him and i think he already has your attention are you trying to get his.


----------



## hs769 (Mar 25, 2007)

Unfortunately there are some guys who think talking about all the dates they can get is a good thing.. if you want to date this guy thats fine but I would wait for him to make the next move..


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 25, 2007)

I think I agree, if he was saying that to make you jealous, then that's extremely immature and stuff. Maybe he was saying it because he likes you, but not 'in that way' and didn't want to make anything uncomfortable between you? That's if you give him the benefit of the doubt.:bs:

I say, he's a jerk and or a player, but then I'm cynical about men  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh.. and I forgot to say... however smart this guy is, you're worth just as much as him! who cares about smarts, what really matters is how you treat people, especially people who AREN'T as smart, or as pretty, or as financially well off as you. It's easy to be nice to people who are on parr with you, but it's your interactions with people lower than you that shows people who you truly are.

SO THERE!


----------

